# Is you Tegu awake?



## Max713 (Apr 12, 2011)

Just wanted to get a general census, spring is here in full swing, all the Gu's should be up and active soon!


----------



## james.w (Apr 12, 2011)

Both of mine have been up and about for a few weeks now.


----------



## Max713 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice!
Kimo just slowed down for the winter, but he's still sleeping 20+ hours a day, sometimes all day. Hope he starts really wakin' up soon!


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 12, 2011)

My male never went down and never slowed down.


----------



## entropy (Apr 13, 2011)

My male also never went down, and never slowed down. My girl did slow down a lot, but never completely went down. She seems to be getting much more active now.


----------



## Varanus K.Face (Apr 13, 2011)

Mine was down and out cold for about three months. He is now wide awake and active, but his metabolism is still a little off....he will only eat 1-2 times a week. He looks great though....so I'm just letting him do his thing for now. Ill start stressin if he starts losing weight?


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 13, 2011)

Aesop never stopped eating long enough to brumate...

Francis was brumating when Bobby sent her over in December, but came up about a month or so later and hasn't stopped eating since.


----------



## Riplee (Apr 13, 2011)

Mine already bred and laid eggs.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 13, 2011)

All of mine never slowed down or went down..Still the same ol as the winter time!


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm hoping Aesop will hibernate this upcoming winter just for the simple fact that he keeps growing so much and I don't want a 9 foot tegu...

OK, that's a lie... I'd love a 9 foot tegu, but my fiancee would definitely NOT be stoked on that.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 13, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> I'm hoping Aesop will hibernate this upcoming winter just for the simple fact that he keeps growing so much and I don't want a 9 foot tegu...
> 
> OK, that's a lie... I'd love a 9 foot tegu, but my fiancee would definitely NOT be stoked on that.



lolol im with you on that one! not sure my family would appreciate it though. you could ditch the car and ride the tegu around


----------

